# Daughter loving cylcing!



## Joolz1975 (23 Aug 2013)

Hi first post so hello!!!

We have recently taken up cycling, me and my husband both have Specialized mountain bikes and we got my 8 year old a bike for her birthday!

First cylcling trip to Sherwood Pines did not go well she started with a tummy bug part way round!

Second trip was better a couple of laps around Rother valley country park and she did really well!

Last weekend we went out with a couple of friends and cycled 12 miles along Trans Penine Trail and she loved it!!! was still eager to do more when we were all tired out!

So now she is planning where we are going on bank holiday monday and has wrote us a list of equipment she thinks she may need!!

I can see this hobby becoming expensive but im really pleased she is takign to it so well!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2013)

HI Joolz, and welcome to Cycle Chat.

Who ever said cycling is cheap? 
Sounds like with the list you better have deep pockets 

Great that you are having family day's out on bikes. Sounds such great fun. Try not to push her too hard to get on the bike though. Some days she will just not want to and it's best to not make a meal of it as children can easily start resenting it and not want to ride at all.

Check out *THIS* thread for a lot of other forumites kids on their bikes.


----------



## Archeress (23 Aug 2013)

Oh dear, sounds like your daughter has already caught the n+1 fever.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Joolz1975 (23 Aug 2013)

She has decided she wants a bike computer so she can see how many miles she has done!! she really surprised me as i expected her to do a couple of miles and then want to go back! she actually seemed less tired the further we went and completly beat us all at the end lol!

She is very sporty anyway so i knew she would enjoy it once she got going! her new bike is much bigger than she is used to so i think she just needs her confidence building up!

We are going to North wales on holiday in October and really want to take the bikes so we want to get her happy with everything for then!

Ive not been on mine for a bout 4 years so i need the practice as well!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Joolz1975 said:


> She has decided she wants a *bike computer* so she can see how many miles she has done!! she really surprised me as i expected her to do a couple of miles and then want to go back! she actually seemed less tired the further we went and completly beat us all at the end lol!


This is almost as bad as cycling, don't ever let her know about strava.


----------

